# Need help



## Trever (May 26, 2008)

I am interested in planting around 4-5 acres of hardwood. I am looking into planting sedlings of sugar maples, tulip poplar, and ??? What are some considerations before planting? Should I burn off the undergrowth before planting? I live in SE Tennessee and the soil is fertile where I will plant. Thank you and have a blessed evening.


----------



## Mr. Plisken (May 26, 2008)

Why not go walnut?


----------



## Trever (May 27, 2008)

*Walnut?*



Mr. Plisken said:


> Why not go walnut?



You are right, why not Walnut. I forgot to mention it, and might be getting my hands on some soon. Do you have any advise for me? I have never attempted planting seedlings before. Thank you and have a blessed day.


----------



## PB (May 27, 2008)

Sugar Maples are long lasting trees and will eventually take over if not properly managed, but I doubt you will see this in your life time. Tulip poplar trees are beautiful but I don't know much about them. Walnut can actually inhibit growth of other plants by chemicals that are put out by roots so you would need to plant/space them accordingly. 

Is this a field or are you trying to replant undergrowth?


----------



## True Blue Sam (May 27, 2008)

Check with local foresters to find out what grows best on the type of site that you have. Soil types and site location are very important considerations. If you want to plant this spring you will have to move quickly. Good luck!


----------



## Trever (May 27, 2008)

*Thank you all*

I appreciate the input. I will probably plant next Spring. I have to clean up the property before I plant anything. I have alot of beetle killed pine rotting on it; unfortunately before I started chainsaw milling. Thanks again and have a blessed evening.


----------



## Mr. Plisken (May 28, 2008)

I can't really help you much on walnut. I'm in North Texas and and only just now trying Heartnut, Thomas Black Walnut, and a Carpathian. For my area they may not do so well, but I'm giving it a try. I only have 5 so I am able to keep them mulched, watered, and neem sprayed. For a larger planting like you are talking about, I would way out of my lane.


----------



## Panama (May 28, 2008)

I have to agree with True Blue, your best bet is your local forester. Also, most state forestry's usually sell seedlings in bulk at a very reasonable price. If the property is in McMinn Co., Try this:

Stephen Huskey, Area Forester
P.O. Box 943, Athens, TN 37371
(423) 744-2818, fax 744-2838
EMAIL: [email protected]

Or if another county, check here: http://www.state.tn.us/agriculture/forestry/offices.html


----------



## A. Stanton (May 28, 2008)

I would also advise you to check with your state agricultural department. Our state offers packages of seedlings that feed wildlife and control erosion. The packages are cheap but the plants are small. However, if you got time, a good buy.


----------



## Trever (May 28, 2008)

*Good to go!!*

I located our local State nursery. I will plan on ordering this summer for next spring. Thank you all very much for your advise. Have a blessed day.


----------

